# Mr. Spankey and the Hipthrusters



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2017)

That should get it a few clicks when it pops up on the 'New Posts' list!!







 I didn't think old bald headed guys were supposed to be able to do things like that with a guitar!!


----------



## jasonb (Dec 21, 2017)

Dang, that's impressive!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2017)

My brother, who is musically inclined, posted it on Facebook... Old guy with a guitar, I was expecting R&B, Country, something a little more laid back. Definitely wasn't expecting that. They've got quite a few videos on You Tube.


----------



## jasonb (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm with you, wasn' expecting that either. I am not musically inclined and have great respect for those that are.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2017)

I am not musically inclined nor do I like R&R but this guy has crazy talent! Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2017)

And, to top it all off... He's a Catholic Priest! 

http://www.mrspankey.biz/about.html



> *Kenny Petrie*
> _Lead Guitar / Backing Vox
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## The100road (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 22, 2017)

Impressive.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sure he can play, but his noodling is monotonous....


----------

